# help with babys



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi I need a little help my doves had eggs 
and they hatched but mom and dad will not feed 
the 1st baby. Do I feed it and put it back with
mom or what? I would like to know what you
guys thank?

O and one more thing the 1st baby has air in its crop.
Why is that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How old are these babies? I don't know about the air in the crop, so therefore I don't know about feeding the baby. Hopefully someone will be along shortly............


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the baby are 1 and 2 days old. the 2ed baby is just out of the egg last night.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you don't have a lot of time. What have you got to feed the little one with? You can sometimes pull the other one out for awhile and then they'll feed the other one but sometimes it's a problem that the little one won't really eat. I've seen the crops inflated with air and it sometimes is a "now you see it and now you don't" kind of thing. Or, it can be that they've swallowed a bunch of air. Do you have hand-feeding stuff? Have you ever done that before? Is it possible that the baby's cold?

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i got Exact hand feeding formula for all baby birds.
and yes a have all i need to feed a baby if the baby
food is right.
i have feed babys before but that was sparrows and parakeets.
he is not cold the mom is sitting on them.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

is there a way to chang the name of the thread i was trying to right so i could help my babys and i did not spell help right.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Only a Moderator can change a thread name. One of them might happen along and fix that.

Well, if you've fed babies before and if you have the stuff, then go ahead if the parents aren't feeding it unless you'd like to try the baby-stealing method and give it a shot. Good luck.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you and i will let you know how it goes
well mom just let dad have the nest for the 1st time 
so maybe he will feed the baby for me


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i guess dad will not work mom just kicked him off again.
she would not let him sit on the egg and i guess she will not
let him sit on the babys.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

vegeta2802 said:


> is there a way to chang the name of the thread i was trying to right so i could help my babys and i did not spell help right.


Yep, done!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if another nest was made and you put one baby with the mother and one with the father for right now, wondering if that would work. It's a long shot. Please give feed back on this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was wondering if another nest was made and you put one baby with the mother and one with the father for right now, wondering if that would work. It's a long shot. Please give feed back on this.



I have actually done this before, but with older babies that were old enough to be alone in the nest and these aren't that old yet. If your set up is so that you can put two nest bowls close together, put one baby in each and see if each parent will sit on one baby and feed it. If one parent leaves it's baby, then move that baby back under the parent that is still sitting. Not sure how feasible this would be. I separated mine because one was getting fed more cause he was bigger and fought for his food. With one in each nest bowl, Mom and Dad both would feed both babies and the little one didn't have to compete with his little brother/sister. Like I said though, these babies were older, probably 12 to 14 days old.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

These are hatched over the weekend and if it's in someplace cool or downright cold, if you couldn't coax one of the parents to sit on it, it wouldn't last long.

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pidgey, I'm pretty sure vegeta2802 has them in the house. 

Renee, I know vegeta2802. I was in the mist of doing my training when an emailed came through and I saw she need help, so I stopped what I was doing. I wasn't sure what to tell her, so I asked her to post on Pigeon Talk. I know there are things I would try first to see what works, but didn't want to tell her to do it. I know with rehabbing we sometimes have to try different things to save babies.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi littlestar yes the doves are in are home and are in my room
and thank you for asking a few ? for me.

and thank you guys for the answers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> hi littlestar yes the doves are in are home and are in my room
> and thank you for asking a few ? for me.
> 
> and thank you guys for the answers.


Even though the birds are in your house, they will still need to be sat on by one of the parents, unless you keep your house at 104 degrees.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yes Lovebirds i know
and my sis has had her room at about a 100 degrees before


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well dad and mom is still not feeding the baby so i am they do sit on him for me


----------

